# Favourite sites for fantastic images?



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Go on then those in the know... post up links to some of your favourite sites for viewing awesome images, whether pro or enthusiast. :thumb:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

http://www.targeta.co.uk/low_level_photography.htm


----------



## clipstone (Nov 29, 2006)

www.fredmiranda.com


----------



## monzablue16v (Jan 24, 2008)

Guy I work with takes some excellent shots 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikecarter/

Shameless self point! My site is here I'm just getting back into photography again and they aren't awesome!

www.monzasphotos.co.uk


----------



## Jaygo (Apr 7, 2008)

If you think you have a high Megapixel camera - think again.

http://www.gigapxl.org/project.htm


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/forum.asp?forum=1005

There are some very talented regular contributors (and some very untalented).


----------



## 1000lakes (May 12, 2007)

pixdaus.com


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

www.pbase.com


----------



## titchster (Mar 24, 2008)

parish said:


> http://www.targeta.co.uk/low_level_photography.htm


Wow, thats all I can say.:thumb:


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

http://www.stevecarter.com/

I love the photography as it's very varied. Steve is also a top bloke. Gave me great advice for this years west highland 5 day adventure.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Some good motorsport images on www.raceready.co.uk


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

www.photo.net


----------



## MarcC (Nov 3, 2007)

www.Photosig.com Best one i've found so far. Although tbh i stopped looking


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Stew said:


> http://www.stevecarter.com/
> 
> I love the photography as it's very varied. Steve is also a top bloke. Gave me great advice for this years west highland 5 day adventure.


He is an ace photographer but I hate him because he has my dream house / car / job etc etc (GIT!):thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

www.ephotozine.com

It has some guides, user and pro galleries etc and is a forum :thumb:


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

WX51 TXR said:


> Go on then those in the know... post up links to some of your favourite sites for viewing awesome images, whether pro or enthusiast. :thumb:


www.talkphotography.co.uk/forums/index.php is a great forum like DW but for photography :thumb:

Have you brought a D80 yet ?

Darren


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

www.caedes.net


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Lespaul said:


> www.talkphotography.co.uk/forums/index.php is a great forum like DW but for photography :thumb:
> 
> Have you brought a D80 yet ?
> 
> Darren


Not yet; borrowing a D300 with the 18-200 VR lens for a week, then I'll make up my mind. I had dismissed the 18-200 in favour of a shorter fast zoom last time I thought I had got there, but the owner of the above kit has convinced me to have a play for a week at work and home and then re-evaluate based on the results. We'll see!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

WX51 TXR said:


> Not yet; borrowing a D300 with the 18-200 VR lens for a week, then I'll make up my mind. I had dismissed the 18-200 in favour of a shorter fast zoom last time I thought I had got there, but the owner of the above kit has convinced me to have a play for a week at work and home and then re-evaluate based on the results. We'll see!


The D300 is a stunning camera and i love mine, however it is too complicated for a starter DSLR, i had my D80 for 18 months before i got the D300 and the switch was still a massive learning curve!

Think DA polisher vs Rotary, the D300 being the rotary. If you get things wrong it will punish you. As with the rotary it's not impossible to start with one and skip the DA all together, but it will take longer to become competent with it!


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Aye, I'm not planning on getting a D300, it's just a loan to have a proper play with the lens; my budget won't stretch to a D300 (!) and believe me I do want something a little simpler, like the D80.


----------



## DavieC (Jan 3, 2007)

http://www.transientlight.co.uk/

I used to work with Ian who is the man behind Transient Light, before he gave up being a cop to be a full time photographer.

A quick story about him. Late one night he got a phone call from Steve Job's (CEO of Apple) personal PA. They were very close to releasing the I-Phone. Jobs said he wanted to use one of Ian's photos (it's called pebbledashed and is on his website under new/events). Ian said something along the lines of "it's a bit late isn't it". Job's didn't really care and asked for the image to be sent electronically to America there and then so that it could be used on the I Phone. Money wasn't going to be a problem to Job either. Ian sent the picture that night and was paid very nicely too.

So now all you folks that have the I-phone know the story behind one of the photos pre loaded to your phone.

I think you will agree but his photos are stunning, none of which are taken using digital camera's.

DavieC


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

MarcC said:


> www.Photosig.com Best one i've found so far. Although tbh i stopped looking


+1. Between this and pbase.com you can search for specific cameras and lenses and see what peopel do with them. Better quality on photosig though. Turn on the adult filter though if you are a sensitive soul


----------



## cossiemen (Mar 6, 2006)

http://kurts.fotopic.net 

And this is one of my favorites: http://www.itzkirbphotography.com/gallery2/main.php :thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

http://johnnycrosslin.com/

not car related but still a great site...........


----------



## Solaar (Oct 26, 2005)

Not quite photographs as such but I get my desktop wallpapers from www.interfacelift.com and there are some stunning shots on there.


----------

